# Henry Milker vs. ez milker



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

My hands cramp when I am milking and soon I will have 3 does to milk so I am looking for a way to simplify milking or maybe get my kids out there to help me. Has anyone tried either the Henry milker or the ez milker? 
:whatgoat:


----------



## use2bwilson (Aug 4, 2011)

we got the Henry Milker a month or so ago. my husband used it while I was away to milk our Nigerian. I've only tried to use it once and wasn't sure I liked it. It claimed to not have just a constant vacuum ... and the vacuum is some what adjustable ... but I'm worried it might damage my goat's udder. i'm not sure I trust it. I need to get more information from my husband since he used it while I was away ...


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

We use the ez milker. It is easy but you have to "finish" milking each doe to get everything. I also think there is a learning time for the doe to let down and get used to it (like a woman and a breast pump)


----------



## rssgnl27 (May 9, 2012)

I had my boyfriend make me a henry hand milker with a brake fluid pump (found at NAPA Autozone or any auto parts store) He just mounted it to the top of the mason jar with some plumbing pieces. I LOVE IT. I have two nigerian FF this year, and I struggled with hand milking, especially when I weaned the kids and they were producing more milk. It is true that you need to milk them after to completely dry them up. But it definitely helps to get the bulk of the milk from them. They take a little bit to get used to it, but mine don't seem to be bothered by it anymore. If I could afford it I would buy a system that pulses, because mine doesn't and I don't really like the constant pressure, but due to finances it was what I could afford.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I made a "henry milker" last year with the brake pump too.. and it worked really well.. but I didn't feel it was the best for my does with the constant pressure on the udders. This year I found a used surge milker set up that just needed a little rebuilding, and it works like a charm. My does had to get used to this new milker just like the last one.. I even have one that really doesn't like hand milking cause she is so used to both milkers! Like I said, the henry style milker worked great, but I'm not totally sold on that method for long term use (years). Have fun with all the goat milk!!!


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi,

We use both and must admit I lean towards the Henry Milker when I go to grab one. Like everyone said, you have to finish off by hand. It does speed things up.

I do find my hands cramping from having to pump the devices to get pressure if milking 3 or more girls.

For the girls who refuse to let their milk down, we massage a bit and increase the pressure to the top limit. After a few times they learn to let down quicker and I don't need to use near the pressure.

I like the Henry Milker because the milk is all ready in the mason jar. I like storing my milk in glass containers vs plastic. The EZ milker is plastic and not so easy to get more of. Where I can go to the grocery store for mason jars.

Clean up is about the same I think.

HTH,


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

We bought an EZ Milker our first year with the goats. I hated it! We returned it. It never got all of the milk out, it took longer, and I ended up hand milking at the end anyway. A positive, though, was that he was really good about refunding our money with the return.


----------

